# David Novac - How good is he?



## dealova (22 March 2006)

Does anyone know about his trading strategies ?    his 'entry & exit signals' are based on technical analysis ? (no fundamental)

Cheers


----------



## mime (23 March 2006)

Who?


----------



## bullmarket (23 March 2006)

Hi and welcome dealova 

btw......are you any relation to 'bend'..... ......sorry, no offence, couldn't resist asking   

Anyway, I don't know anything about David Novac but I just did a quick google searching for *"david novac" + technical * and I see there is quite a lot of info about him and what he does on the www.

But hopefully others might be able to give you more info.

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## michael_selway (23 March 2006)

dealova said:
			
		

> Does anyone know about his trading strategies ?    his 'entry & exit signals' are based on technical analysis ? (no fundamental)
> 
> Cheers




Do u prefer fundamental or technical analysis?

thx

MS


----------



## dealova (24 March 2006)

Thanks friends. I prefer TA


----------

